# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Фразы из школьных сочинений

## Irina

*ФРАЗЫ ИЗ ШКОЛЬНЫХ СОЧИНЕНИЙ* 


* Воробей весело пел себе под нос.
* Всадник несся на коне так быстро, что в пыли был виден только его  хвост.
* Остров был необитаем. Он был заселен пальмами.
* Она очень веселая девчонка, улыбается во весь рост!
* Скачущий всадник вдруг заметил, что потерял коня.
* Муравей снес такое большое яйцо, что еле-еле доволок его до дома.
* Петька навел рогатку на ворону, и она побледнела от страха.


* Во время купания я озяб, и на меня напали мурашки.
* Корова вернулась домой полная молока!
* Пес лакал воду, и с него катился пот градом.
* Самая моя любимая книга "Три Дрантаньяна".
* Луна сквозь сон заглядывает в чужие окна.
* У нас сейчас зима совсем голая, снега нет совсем.
* Рыбы, как и птицы, тоже любят клевать червяков.
* Дождь озяб и превратился в снег.
* Мама спит, и дочка спит, дверь тихонечко храпит...
* Спасаясь от охотника, волк спрятался в густой листве елки.
* Белка свила себе уютное дупло.
* Наша коза дает прекрасное коровье молоко.
* Команда хоккеистов была вооружена новыми клюшками с головы до пят.
* Если молоко испортилось, его можно починить, сделать из него творог.
* Больше всех я люблю лето! А особенно грЕбной дождь!
* Как хорошо быть осьминогом: одна нога - здесь, другая - там, третья - в школе, четвертая - на футболе, пятая - в библиотеке, шестая - на 
   дискотеке, седьмая - в буфете, восьмая - на другой планете.
* Про путешественника Гольфстрима надо узнать побольше, он ведь создал теплое течение.
* Улыбка Гномика напоминала открытый рояль.
* У меня есть очень много песен и артистов.
* Космонавт прежде всего должен обладать невесомостью!
* Девочка подошла к собаке и сказала: "Не бойся, я тебя не обижу!"    Собака от радости обалдела.


* Поезд мчался по золотым полям пшеницы мимо железной дороги.
* Около тропинки росло семейное дерево - мать-и-мачеха.
* Недалеко от заячьей норки сидела лиса и точила зубы.
* Ночью звезды высыпали на небо и закрыли все облака!
* Кругом расцвели тюльпаны, ландыши и всякие лопухи.
* Кешка прочистил мозги и быстрее всех решил задачу!
* Я стояла на полянке и считала, сколько же лет накукарекает мне кукушка...

----------


## Sanych

> Самая моя любимая книга "Три Дрантаньяна".


Прикольно

----------


## Irina

> Я стояла на полянке и считала, сколько же лет *накукарекает* мне кукушка


А меня это убило)))

----------


## Irina

*Ответы на вопросы по предмету история:*

Князь Дмитрий Иванович со своим войском направился навстречу игу. Он остановился на поле под названием Куликовое. На утро они увидели монголо-татарское иго.

Первыми мероприятиями якобинцев были удовлетворения насущных требований, но в рас-срочку.

В порту Чемульпо японцы потопили крейсер «Варяг» и лодку”.

При попытке прорваться из Порт-Артура броненосец «Петропавловск» был потоплен. Адмирал Макаров — тоже.

В русско-японской войне плохо поставлена была защита генералов.

Столыпин хотел не только фермеров, но и помещиков.

Об избирательном законе 3 июня 1907 года, названном «бесстыжим»:
Бесстыжий проект дальнейшего существования.

В Думе была и партия беспартийных, которую никто не возглавлял.

Община владела местами общего пользования.
(А Герцен ещё называл её зародышем социализма!)
От переселения крестьян в Сибирь будут обделываться новые земли.

Община — это тот орган, за который крестьяне ещё могли держаться.

Имея в виду «твёрдых» и «мягких» искровцев: Большевики отличались от меньшевиков тем, что у первых были твёрдые члены, а у вторых — мягкие.

В Англии был изобретён летучий станок.

Первая колония в США приехала из Англии.

В отличии от других стран США делятся на юг и север.

Покончив с вынутренней политикой, Иван Грозный принялся за внешнюю.

Елизавета Петровна перенесла столицу из Москвы в Ленинград.

Армия Лжедмитрия II состояла из остатков Болотникова.

От западных народов Россию отличает национальность.

До выкупа крестьяне были временно пользованными.

На Генуэзскую конференцию приехала советская Россия.

Змейго Рыныч — Князь Изяслав скидывался с престола.

С коммунистами нацистам помог расправиться поджог Рейха.
(Чего ж с ними расправляться, когда вся страна горит).
Дворяне сидели на своей земле и не желали никуда вкладывать деньги. Их кормила земля и им было хорошо.

Юань Шикай был вооружённым диктатором.

Мустафа Кемаль создал Великое Национальное Собрание Турции, которое стало воинственным органом власти.

Об оммаже: После этого они целовались, и у вассала появлялись обязанности по отношению к сеньору.

Однажды король Карл I был так взбешён парламентом, что пришёл с войском, чтобы убить парламент, но парламент уже сбежал.

Эпаминонд ввёл косой клин.

Монголы разоряли Русь так, как не разоряли Европу даже норманны и негры.

Монголы не давали Руси оправиться.

В 1925 году произошёл распад Сталина, Зиновьева и Каменева.

Побережья Лаконики были непригодны для каких-либо сношений.

Нума Помпилий отличил весталок девством, а жрецов — прочими признаками святости.

Нума Помпилий попытался уничтожить бедных.

И тогда солдаты Кромвеля овладели особой Карла I.

И немного о Рюриковичах:
Рюриковичам как семейству было свойственно размножение.
И тогда Рюриковичи перестали быть родственниками.

Вопрос: . Ответ: Борис Годунов был женат на последнем царе-Рюриковиче.

----------


## Irina

* Плюшкин навалил у себя в углу целую кучу и каждый день туда подкладывал.
    * Ленский вышел на дуэль в панталонах. Они разошлись и раздался выстрел.
    * Во двор въехали две лошади. Это были сыновья Тараса Бульбы
    * Онегину нравился Байрон, поэтому он и повесил его над кроватью.
    * У Онегина было тяжело внутри, и он пришел к Татьяне облегчиться.
    * Французы бросились наутек, не выдержав духа русской армии.
    * Он обманным путем завел девушек к себе домой и совершил половое сношение с обоями.
    * Лермонтов родился у бабушки в деревне, когда его родители жили в Петербурге.
    * Чацкий вышел через задний проход и подпёрнул дверь палкой.
    * Бедная Лиза рвала цветы и этим кормила свою мать.
    * Хлестаков сел в бричку и крикнул: «Гони, голубчик, в аэропорт!»
    * Отец Чацкого умер в детстве.
    * У Ростовых было три дочери: Наташа, Соня и Николай.
    * Тарас сел на коня. Конь согнулся, а потом засмеялся.
    * Денис Давыдов повернулся к женщинам задом и выстрелил два раза.
    * Нос Гоголя наполнен глубочайшим содержанием.
    * Глухонемой Герасим не любил сплетен и говорил только правду.
    * Князю Олегу предсказали, что он умрёт от змеи, которая вылезет из его черепа.
    * Пушкин вращался в высшем свете и вращал там свою жену.
    * Медведи увидели, что постель медвежонка измята, и поняли: здесь была Маша.
    * Кругом было тихо, как будто все вымерли… Какая красота!
    * Его глаза с нежностью смотрели друг на друга.
    * Стихотворение написано в рифму, что нередко наблюдается у поэта.
    * Суворов был настоящим мужчиной и спал с простыми солдатами.
    * Плотность населения Австралии составляет 4 квадратных человека на один метр.
    * Сзади у поросят находится кудрявый хвостик, по которому их отличают от других домашних животных.
    * Декабристы накопили большую потенцию и излили ее на Сенатскую площадь.
    * Тельняшка у моряка была распахнута настежь.
    * Советский народ не только вершит дела на земле, но забрался и в космос.
    * Поэты XIX века были легкоранимыми людьми: их часто убивали на дуэлях.
    * Передо мной сидело невиданное зрелище. Это невиданное зрелище была Маруся.
    * Она не слышала от него ни одного ласкового слова, кроме слова дура.
    * Машинист поезда и сам не мог толком объяснить, как очутился на Анне Карениной.
    * Кощей Бессмертный хранил свою смерть в одном из двух яиц, сбивая с толку Иванушку.
    * К автобусу бежала одевающаяся по моде женщина, а за ней аккуратно бреющийся мужчина.
    * Как перевозили революционеры свои листовки? В чемоданах с двойной подошвой.
    * Дятел уселся и стал грызть дерево.
    * В клетке сидит мой пернатый друг — хомячок.
    * Отелло рассвирепело и задушило Дездемону.
    * А на груди у него была белая мошонка.
    * Петр Заломов нес красное знамя, по поводу чего все время вспоминал мать.
    * Серая Шейка грустно опустила зад в ледяную воду…
    * Медведь выкопал яму под пальмой, открыл пасть, засунул в неё лапу и упал в зимнюю спячку.
    * Обломов разложил Ольгу на диване.
    * Шелковистые, белокурые локоны выбивались из-под её кружевного фартука.
    * …Рембрандт стоял под дождём в семейных трусах и блаженно улыбался…
    * Крестьянин был зажиточный: он имел свиней и жену.
    * Корова — это большое животное с четырьмя ногами по углам.
    * Из-за тучи выглянул луч солнца и огрел кукушонка.
    * Богдан Хмельницкий послал русскому царю телеграмму.
    * Сидит Алёнушка на камешке, а в заду у неё темный лес чернеется…
    * «И собака ушла, с благодарностью виляя хвостом. Не многие люди могли бы так сделать!»
    * Дождь бывает грибной, проливной, мелкий и крупнокалиберный.
    * Кактус упал на кота и взвыл от боли.
    * У нас в лесу зимой не осталось ни одной певчей птицы, кроме вороны.
    * Пока мушкетеры не привезли королеве подвески, она вешала на уши лапшу

----------

